# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  САМАРЦЫ, отзовитесь!

## Elle

Приветик, уважаемые ведущие! Так как мы, певцы и музыканты, все время идем бок о бок с вами, я дублирую тему, которую создала в разделе "Жизнь форума". Кто тут есть из Самары и ее окрестностей? Отзовитесь!!! Надо по примеру москвичей нам тоже объединяться. Вы не против? Звоните, пишите. Всегда рада.

Вот адрес аналогичной темы в другом разделе:
http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=96550

----------


## Орбита

> Приветик, уважаемые ведущие! Так как мы, певцы и музыканты, все время идем бок о бок с вами, я дублирую тему, которую создала в разделе "Жизнь форума". Кто тут есть из Самары и ее окрестностей? Отзовитесь!!! Надо по примеру москвичей нам тоже объединяться. Вы не против? Звоните, пишите. Всегда рада.
> 
> Вот адрес аналогичной темы в другом разделе:
> http://plus-msk.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=96550


Я уже отозвалась в аське.

----------


## Самаряночка

*Elle*,
 привет, я тоже из Самары!

----------


## Elle

*Самаряночка*,
У вас аська есть?

----------


## Elle

*Орбита*,
В аське что-то вас не вижу.

----------


## Самаряночка

*Elle*, аська была,  а щас что-то с ней какие-то проблемы. Есть мейл-агент.

----------


## Elle

*Самаряночка*,
У меня тоже есть мейл-агент, а лучше всего - созвониться. Мой городской тел. 337 42 16

----------


## Elle

*Орбита*,
И вас в аське что-то не вижу. Мой городской тел. 337 42 16. В начале октября ко мне в гости приедут из Сызрани две певицы - тоже наши форумчанки. Давайте соберемся где-нибудь?

----------


## милен

а я из Толятти, можно к вам?

----------


## Elle

*милен*,
можно конечно, ведь Тольятти - это в Самарской области :smile: А вообще, мы рады всем желающим.

----------


## милен

*Elle*,
 знаете, как приятно видеть людей, которые находятся недалеко друг от друга.

----------


## милен

девушки, а у меня вопрос, какой разбег цен по самарской области за наши услуги? Вот у нас средняя цена 3-4 тыс, но если работать через агентство, то 5-6, а у вас как?

----------


## optimistka17

> девушки, а у меня вопрос, какой разбег цен по самарской области за наши услуги? Вот у нас средняя цена 3-4 тыс, но если работать через агентство, то 5-6, а у вас как?
> __________________


Может это и не мое дело,но едва прийдя на Форум, оставив 13 сообщений, может и не стоит в первую очередь интересоваться ценами у коллег?Других тем для обсуждения неужели нет?

----------


## Elle

*милен*,
Я, честно говоря, не работаю в этой области, поэтому насчет цен ничего не знаю.

ВСЕМ-ВСЕМ-ВСЕМ! Кто из Самары и ее окрестностей, сообщите мне в личку свои телефоны или аськи я вам напишу или позвоню. Соберемся и все обсудим, тогда и вопросы будете задавать! Жду сообщений!

----------


## Elle

Ау, самарцы!

----------


## Kozachello

> Ау, самарцы!


 Может, следует воззвать: -Самаряне?

----------


## Elle

*Kozachello*,
А вы кто? Откуда будете?

----------


## милен

optimistka17
вообщето,мне интересно про цены узнать, по одной простой причине, наше агентство несколько раз приглашали из Тольятти в Самару на свадьбах работать. я накидываю к своей цене еще 1000р. вот и стало интересно, а как обстоят дела с ценами у них.

Если честно, то немного долбает то, что постоянно тычут тем, кто сколько сообщений написал.

----------


## optimistka17

> Если честно, то немного долбает то, что постоянно тычут тем, кто сколько сообщений написал.
> __________________


А Вы считаете, что здесь на Форуме начинать надо с ценовой категории? Вы так мало на Форуме находитесь, а Вас уже что-то долбает...Сочувствую...

----------


## Очарование

Лена! 
Молодца!!! Сплочаешь коллектив!!! :Ok:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Вот у нас средняя цена 3-4 тыс,



Здравствуйте, коллега. А что, личико явить слабо? Почему прячемся? Здесь очень доброжелательная обстановка! Кто сюда с открытым сердцем идет, перед ним все сердца открываются.
А по какой сетке вы определили среднюю цену по городу??? За такие деньги я и из дома не выйду, как и многие другие ведущие, с кем мы обговариваем ценовую политику. Ну если только к кому-то из очень -очень близких ззнакомых. Но не за 3 тысячи?????:eek: что-то вы лукавите :Ha: 

Обидно, что ваша визитная карточка началась с днежного вопроса:frown:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Если честно, то немного долбает то, что постоянно тычут тем, кто сколько сообщений написал



Пардон, мы тут не сообщения пишем, мы предлагаем свои наработки, свой материал, обмениваемся идеями и помогаем друг другу. Замечание было правильное, поэтому все вновь прибышие, желающие вступить в нашу семью, "проставляются", для того, что бы мы узнали чем живет, чем дышит человек, как творит и что творит. Новичок, монстр, или геолог, который зарегистрировавшись пропадет.Обязательно отписаться в теме "КТО МЫ".  Поверьте, у нас глаз наметанный, и коли что-то уже долбает, посмотрите на это нашими глазами, глазами тех, кто живет форумом

----------


## Elle

*Svetllana*,
Правильно, я тоже призываю сначала познакомиться, потом уж решать рабочие вопросы.

----------


## Орбита

Я присоединяюсь  к вам, девочки. Пытаюсь выйти на связь в аське. Да и телефоны мои не секрет, все есть на форуме. Звоните, рада буду. 
Но также я согласна с форумчанами. мне кажется, что денежные вопросы надо обсуждать при личной встрече, на тусовке.А форум - это наше "всё"! Давайте здесь говорить о творчестве. Столько всего интересного можно друг у друга узнать!..
А не альтруистка, бесплатно не работаю, не подумайте чего... Просто заметила по жизни: как только начинаешь в первую очередь о деньгах думать -всё! Творчество глохнет, огонёк в глазах гаснет. А деньги, кстати, тоже исчезают. И удовольствия никакого от работы.

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> как только начинаешь в первую очередь о деньгах думать -всё! Творчество глохнет, огонёк в глазах гаснет. А деньги, кстати, тоже исчезают. И удовольствия никакого от работы.



Наташенька, совершенно верно. :Ok:  
Ты вдруг точно, ясно и доходчиво ответила на мой вопрос, который не выходил несколько дней из головы "Откуда же в Тольятти такие низкие расценки и у кого?" 
Если творчество глохнет, или его совсем не было - цена свадьбы становится 3-4 тысячи

----------


## нефедов сергей

> Новичок, монстр, или геолог, который зарегистрировавшись пропадет.


Доброй ночи, всем!!! Чую булыжник летит в мою сторонку! Пока не поздно, думаю надо засветиться. Я здесь всегда! Токмо, беда, по ночам. Так уж получается, днём - в бегах и делах. Но всегда к Вашим услугам. Кстати, выражаю свою искреннюю благодарность ВСЕМ ФОРУМЧАНАМ ЗА ТО, ЧТО ВЫ ЕСТЬ!!! Просто такого материала, проверенного, обкатанного, выстраданого, нигде не найти. Страшно представить что будет если мы объединимся и будем регулярно встречаться на выездных сессиях :Vah: !!! :Pivo: !!!:biggrin:!!! :Aga: !?! :Ok: !
    Кстати о деньгах, если это устроит Днепропетровск, то разбег цен в Самаре от 3000р. до 30000р., а то и выше:eek:! Всё сугубо индивидуально и зависит от профессионализма, известности, популярности, количества услуг и конечно от кошелька покупающего услугу. На рынке, ведь, только два умных человека, продавец и покупатель. Так что  :flower: , дарю и надеюсь, что это взаимно!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*нефедов сергей*,


Сергей, клянусь, даже не подумала ни сикунды про тебя. Уж отличить профи от геолога и случайного человека, я всегда смогу. И вопросы про деньги ни Ты, ни Натальюшка, ни Самаряночка в первых строках форума не задавали. А я как бык на красную тряпку кидаюсь на нелепые вопросы.:mad:

Сереж, как здорово, что ты отписался.  :Ok: Мне так много хочется вам, земляки,рассказать. 
Слава Богу, что все треволнения кончились, анализы мои из онкологии не напугали на смерть, я потихоньку прихожу в себя. Так что думаю вот спадет свадебный чес, ноябрь практически пустой, а главное мне будет можно поднять рюмку с чаем и обязательно встретимся на вашей территории в Самаре :Pivo:  :Ha:

----------


## Самаряночка

*Svetllana*, с большим удовольствием встретимся! Рада, что со здоровьем всё хорошо! Так держать! О тебе пишут на портале "Всё для свадьбы в Самаре". Заходишь туда? Читаешь?

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> "Всё для свадьбы в Самаре".



Нет, а что это за портал?. А что пишут? Не ругают, надеюсь? В поисковике прямо так набрать - все для свадьбы в Самаре?. Что-то у меня на получилось найти этот портал :Vah:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Что-то у меня на получилось найти этот портал


здесь:http://www.svadbavsamare.ru/

----------


## KAlinchik

*Svetllana*,
 А еще конкретней здесь:http://www.svadbavsamare.ru/forum?act=topic&id=2099
Светуль, прочитала и других отзывов даже и не ожидала! МО-ЛО-ДЕЦ!!!

----------


## Самаряночка

Свет, хвалят, конечно, спрашивают твои координаты! Читай скорее! Получай наслаждение!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Девчонки, вы открыли для меня Америку. Чертовски приятно было читать, :Oj:  блин, так хорошо, когда люди и время нашли, чтобы отписаться. Пришла сейчас усталая, голодная и злая, прочитала по вашим ссылкам отзывы, не сочтите меня не скромной, но было приятно. Сыну сразу показала.
Но прикол в том, что госпожа Маркелова столько попортила мне неровов своим пристальным вниманием и многочисленными звонками.:eek: Это такая строгая,дотошная дама! :Vah:  От кого, но не от нее я ожидала увидеть благодарность.  :Vah: 
Теперь. когда будет плохое настроение, буду про себя отзывы читать :Ha:

----------


## Самаряночка

Светочка, заходи на тот сайт почаще. Я там ведущая-женщина одна, и порой так сложно отстоять свою точку зрения, что есть достойные и прекрасные женщины ведущие. Там сплошной PR ведущих-мужчин, против которых не имею ничего плохого, просто в некоторых суждениях нужна поддержка женщин! Зайди в раздел в левой колонке "Ведущие, тамада" - там есть моя реклама. Я называюсь "Творческая группа "Чародеи"!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> "Творческая группа "Чародеи


Машенька, спасибо еще раз, что открыли для меня с Алинчиком сайт. :rolleyes:
Машунь, я тупой пользователь, лишний раз боюсь куда-то сходить. После того как схватила серьезную вирусную инфекцию Трояна, да еще с какими-то наворотами. Как мой Касперский завизжал,я аж пепельницу разбила. теперь лишний раз боюсь гулять по недрам интернета. Боюсь от мужа "втык" получить. Хожу только по проверенным временем источникам :Aga: 
Вот сейчас в ноябре будем сидеть без работы, буду вместе с тобой воевать с мужиками. Пока нет минутки свободной, чтобы изучить сайт и побродить по нему:frown:

----------


## Самаряночка

Свет, представляешь, сейчас только что была на сайте, где о тебе написаны отзывы и уже какой-то мужчина-ведущий пишит, что мол отзывы какие-то профессиональные, а ты не реально возведена в ранг "Богини!" Да, на том сайте грязи выливают... Там, порой, не хочется находиться!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Самаряночка*,


Машунь, потратила время и зарегистрировалась на сайте, очень тормозит интернет, сразу не получалось, не принимал. Оставила благодарность клиентам за отзывы. Спасибо тебе, что ты поддержала и встала на защиту моей персоны. Бог ему судья, а впрочем ничего страшного он и не написал. Клиенты нас рассудят.

----------


## Курица

*Svetllana*,Вы заслужили той похвалы, которую пишут гости:
прочитала отзывы в вашем самарском сайте...У м н и ц а , т а л а н т и щ е ...
Никто из наших, конечно, и не сомневался, НО - как это приятно, как я рада за тебя!!! - остаться Женщиной Праздник  в памяти у толпы _празднующего= праздного, суетящегося народа_...
 У Дементьева есть прекрасное четверостишие:
Одни по воротам целят,
 другие играют в пас.
Не важно, как нас оценят,
Важнее, *чем* вспомнят нас!!!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Курица*,
 Танюш, знаешь, что самое страшное, мне так неловко, что столько мне внимания. Отзывы почитала, порадовалась, а сейчас не нахожу себе места. Это правда.

Девчонки, милые, любимые мои коллеги! Прошу вас, просто очень прошу! Перестаньте меня хвалить! Я испытываю какое-то чувство неловкости. Я даже на свадьбах не даю микрофон клиенту в конце вечера, когда чувствую, что меня хотят поблагодарить публично. А когда благодарят, а если микрофон не дала, стараюсь спрятаться, где-то в углу, один на один отвечаю "мы очень старались, спасибо, но публично не надо. Мы делали свою работу"
О каждом из нас клиенты пишут добрые слова. Посмотрите, сколько добрых слов на сайте у Яночки, с каким восторгом говорят о Машеньке Самаряночке на этом же свадебном портале, а сколько добрых отзывов у нашей новенькой девочки Сони,.... перечислять можно бесконечно. Поэтому, не обижайтесь, но давайте про меня "хорошую" писать не будем - на форуме все ЗВЕЗДЫ и ЗВЕЗДОЧКИ.
Я надеюсь, меня все поймут правильно.

А в идеале, хочу просить Макнату, если есть возможность, убрать все посты обо мне и о свадебном портале в Самаре. Мне правда крайне неловко

----------


## Курица

> Курица,
>  Танюш, знаешь, что самое страшное, мне так неловко, что столько мне внимания. Отзывы почитала, порадовалась, а сейчас не нахожу себе места.


Светланочка, как бы это объяснить...Ну, это же просто радость от того, что тебя(меня,еще одну тамаду, одного тамаду, нас, с нашего любимого форума человека, который заслуживает УВАЖЕНИЯ, а не просто дежурной похвалы от культурного человека за успешно выполненный заказ) заметили, помнят, считают ПРАЗДНИКОМ. Радость за тебя-это радость за всех нас, отраженная в том св. портале...Ну, как в ст-ии:"Его глаза мне показались влажными, наверное, сквозь дымку слез моих"... Не знаю, смоглда ли объяснить, но ты не переживай, что ТЕБЯ захвалили - в ТВОЕМ лице - всех, несущих людям РАДОСТЬ и продлевающих таким образом жизнь (ИМХО)

----------


## KAlinchik

> Я даже на свадьбах не даю микрофон клиенту в конце вечера, когда чувствую, что меня хотят поблагодарить публично. А когда благодарят, а если микрофон не дала, стараюсь спрятаться, где-то в углу, один на один отвечаю "мы очень старались, спасибо, но публично не надо. Мы делали свою работу"


Светуль, в этом мы с тобой похожи, я как дура, с каждой свадьбы под аплодисменты ухожу пунцовая( эта дурацкое детское свойство краснеть от неловкости с возрастом не прошло)Тоже, когда нахваливают, начинаю теребить что-то в руках, краснеть и не знаю, куда себя деть...
Мне однажды один гость, такой очень интеллигентный мужчина, сказал: Алина, вы в курсе, что Вы уникум: на земле практически вымерают люди, краснеющие от  похвал...

----------


## нефедов сергей

Привет, девчонки!!! Есть идея! Конечно, не новая, но всё-таки поделиться и вынести на Ваш суд, считаю делом нужным для всех. По наколке очаровательной KAlinchik, посетил сайт – «свадьбы в Самаре». Всё очень понравилось, кроме цен за выставление своей афиши, или как его там – баннера, на их сайте. Это, конечно, их дело, но у меня нет таких денег, думаю, и у Вас тоже напряг по этому поводу. Так вот – идея. Объединиться!!! И создать свой сайт, на титульном листе которого, будут размещены фото и краткая хар-ка владельца фото. Кликнув по фото, посетитель попадает на личный сайт владельца фото, где размещены все видео-аудио и фото материалы, характеризующие и показывающие работу этого ведущего. Кроме того, на главной странице должен быть наш форум, где будут идти разборки тех или иных праздников, проводимых нашими ведущими, а так же чёрный и белый список работающих на нашем поприще. Да и многое другое, которое вы, надеюсь, предложите. И самое главное - выставить свою кандидатуру на нашем сайте может любой, работающий в сфере праздников, развлечений за чисто символическую цену, которая формируется из расходов на содержание и продвижение сайта. Чем больше участников - тем меньше взнос за баннер. Зарабатывать на этом, ни я, ни вы, надеюсь, не собираемся. Нам нужна сцена, с которой мы можем заявить о себе, а зарабатывать мы будем своей работой. Хотелось бы узнать ваше мнение по этому вопросу. Жду ваших предложений. :Ok:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Нам нужна сцена, с которой мы можем заявить о себе, а зарабатывать мы будем своей работой.



Полностью "ЗА!!!!!"  :Ok: 
Предлагаю обсудить это на встрече в ноябре, к которой давайте начинать готовиться. У меня нет интернета. Зашла с чужого компьютера. Появлюсь не раньше воскресенья

----------


## нефедов сергей

Дорогие! Прошла неделя и ни чего по поводу моего предложения!?! Кроме Svetllana !!! Это как?

----------


## Elle

Рада, что вы так оживленно беседуете. Если будете где-то встречаться, то позовите меня. Я живу в Самаре, с удовольствием пообщаюсь с форумчанами. И еще: а не махнуть ли нам на Старый новый год к Виталичу в Новомичуринск? Вот ссылка, читайте. http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=99490&page=7

----------


## maxcimum

> Дорогие! Прошла неделя и ни чего по поводу моего предложения!?! Кроме Svetllana !!! Это как?


Сергей, я только что прочитала. Идея интересная! А это вы писали про Лигу профессиональных ведущих???

----------


## Elle

Ау, самарцы! Что-то вы притихли! Если будете собираться, не забудьте про меня!

----------


## Орбита

Ребята, давайте поговорим о встрече подробнее. Пусть кто-нибудь возьмет на себя обязанности организатора. Например, Серега. Он мужик, ему и карты в руки. пусть командует. А уж мы подчинимся как-нибудь.Кто желает встретиться, дайте свое согласие и координаты.
Кстати, Серег, ты куда пропал?
P.S. Обращаюсь ко всем форумчанам:Ребята, вы не обижаетесь, что самарцы себе целую темку оттяпали болтают сами с собой? Немного нескромно с нашей стороны. Но что делать? Самара город большой, мы иначе друг друга не найдем.
Всех люблю!

----------


## Elle

*Орбита*,
Согласна. Мой телефон указан в подписи. Так что я всегда рада.

----------


## Elle

*нефедов сергей*,
Сергей, ждем вашего сигнала, соберите нас в тесный круг. Хорошо бы еще музыкантов самарских (с форума или без форума) привлечь.

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Натльюшка! Все мои контакты известны. 
Ноябрь работаю 6, 15, 22 - на эти числа уже точные заказы. Давайте согласовывать день. Единственное у меня сомнение - стоит ли первую встречу делать очень большую? Может собраться в первый раз только тем, с кем уже знакомы в вертуале, чтобы другая встреча была более токовой, первый раз нужно познакомиться, а уж потом устраивать массовую встречу? Это мое предложение.

----------


## Иринка 11

Всем привет!!! Вы все молодцы и у вас тут очень много полезного и интересного, я не совем тамада и не совсем ведущий, проводила для родителей своих любимых Рубиновую свадьбу, не знала что есть такой сайт, столько информации , да пораньше, все равно спасибо вам огромное, так что прошусь к вам в ваши ряды! ПРИМИТЕ???

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*zhukanina*,
 Конечно примем, раскажи только о себе подробнее, не в двух скупых словах:biggrin:

----------


## Иринка 11

*Svetllana*
Я не очень продвинутый пользователь, пыталась сегодня загрузить фотку, ни че не вышло, вот вечером придет с работы мой любимый мужа и поможет конечно, сама немного туплю....А о себе могу сказать, мне 32 года, замужем за настоящим мужчиной, двое детишек одному 14 лет, а дочке 3 годика, по диплому я парикмахер...но так получилось, так сложились обстоятельства...ни кому не нужен на х..., работала в СГАУ, потом выучилась на фотографа, работала Фото на документы, закрыли это ателье, потом поработала продавцом игрушек, а потом ушла в декрет...и до сих пор сижу дома, давненько появилась мечта и желание проводить банкеты и т.д., но как то все не складывалось, вот в апреле у родителей была Рубиновая свадьба, провела, все остались довольны, пригласили друзья провести свадьбу, провела, в конце ноября женится еще один друг, опять просят провести, вот напала на ваш сайт, очень осталась довольна вашим дружным коллективом поэтому хочу вступить в ваши ряды, у вас есть чему поучиться!!! Муж мой помогает и марально и материально, поддерживает меня и работает со мной моим диджеем, сын снимает на камеру, правда только для нас, чтоб потом посмотреть где какие ошибки, чтоб потом исправить, то что было ни так. Еще занимаемся видео, оцифровкой, делаем слайд-шоу ну и все в этом роде. Ну, вот вроде и всё! Надеюсь, чо с такой биографией я вам подойду!:biggrin:

----------


## KAlinchik

*zhukanina*,
 что-то я наверное, не увидела, как тебя зовут...:redface:
Молодец, вливайся! Но я надеюсь, что ты не только с самарцами хочешь общаться, но и со всеми обитателями форума! Поэтому предыдущий пост продублируй в теме КТО МЫ

----------


## Иринка 11

Естественно, общаться хочу с вами со всеми! вы все очень интересные люди, поэтому и расчитываю на вашу помощь и поддержку, так как в этих всех вопросах я просто юнец:smile:, не устану благодарить вас за ваше доброе отношение!* спасибо*

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Молодец, вливайся! Но я надеюсь, что ты не только с самарцами хочешь общаться, но и со всеми обитателями форума! Поэтому предыдущий пост продублируй в теме КТО МЫ


Совершенно верно!  :Ok:  Со всеми, а не только с самарцами

----------


## Иринка 11

А зовут меня Ирина, спасибо за теплые слова! Вы все молодцы, дружный у вас коллектив! :Ok:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Вы все молодцы, дружный у вас коллектив!


Коллектив дружный, иногда цапаемся, и через час клянемся друг другу в любви. Нормально! Рабочая обстановка!

----------


## Иринка 11

Согласна с вами, в такой работе - это всегда НОРМАЛЬНАЯ РАБОЧАЯ ОБСТАНОВКА! :Ok:

----------


## нефедов сергей

И так дорогие мои самарцы, созвонившись и посоветовавшись со всеми до кого дотянулся, сообщаю что встреча может состоятся с 10 по 13 ноября, точнее будет определено позже, когда вы дотянитесь до меня. Будьте добры побыстрее дотягивайтесь что бы уточнить день и время встречи, которую менять не будем. :Ok:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Сергей!  Спасибо, что взялся за организацию! Единственная просьба - давайте точно и поскорее определим день, что бы не напланировать себе что-то. Хочется точного числа! 
Вот смеху будет, если 10. Если Людмила передаст мне Буренку, я с вами буду встречаться до поздней ночи, а потом поеду на вокзал ЖД, и попробуйте бросить меня до полночи!:biggrin:

----------


## Павлов Павел

Привет всем кто из Самары ! Маше Черниговской отдельный ! 
   Так на всякий случай - в Самаре  ежегодно проходит праздник под
  названием "День Тамады" , где собираются много ведущих, шоу-менов,
артистов ,фото и видеооператоров-от недорогих до самых дорогих- всем добро пожаловать - стол-спиртные напитки-программа-обмен рекламой и  т.п. В этом году День Тамады состоится 18 ноября , 120 человек за
столом- и артистов "штук"100"(но всех вместить в программу невозможно) Знаю , что осталось 10 билетов. Если вдруг кому интересно - тел. 2-657-647 Павел Павлов.

----------


## гордеева

ну вот а я опоздала. Я из Сызрани.примите меня в ваши ряды? Тоже хотелось бы пообщаться с земляками и землячками.

----------


## Орбита

*гордеева*,

Ну, давай общаться. Пиши. А если приезжаешь в Самару, заезжай. Милости прошу.

----------


## гордеева

*Орбита*,
 да в Самаре была только 2 дня назад ноутбук покупали.у нас заказчики немного попросыпались, теперь получается, что 26 числа в 3 часа у одних, а в 8 у других, 27-го такая же петрушка. Вот то ни кого, то сразу по два. а вот на 28-29 пока ничего, в воскресенье никто не хочет гулять. но заказы очень маленькие, то на 2 то на 3 часа. но хоть так.

----------


## Орбита

*гордеева*,

Ну после новогоднего чёса можно встретиться. Я сейчас тоже загружена очень. Кстати, Новый год работаем в "Волжском Утесе", по соседству, так сказать.

----------


## гордеева

всех с новым годом! вот только что читала обряд дарения подарков. Меня этот вопрос всегда больше всего занимает в свадьбе, вот все ничего, а вот дарение подарков меня смущает всегда, здесь на форуме в основном все пишут что дарение проводиться по новому так скажем, те. не как обычно за столом в первой части застолья. а именно в начале после встречи молодых, вот сколько не предлагала все на меня глаза  вытращат и говорят как это так? нужно вот так и так, а фату снимать так вообще слушать не хотят. Поделитесь у кого как дарят подарки в наших краях, и фату снимает кто или нет. а то новый год наступил нужно что-то менять в своем сценарии. Все всего хорошего, хороших и добрых заказов.

----------


## lutiklara

*РіРѕСЂРґРµРµРІР°*,
Сызрани-привет!!!

----------


## Мальвинка

Ой, девочки, здравствуйте! Каждый день открываю для себя что-то новое на форуме. Меня зовут Татьяна. Я из Тольятти. Работаю в детском саду инструктором по плаванию. Светлана видела тебя близко очень давно, еще когда ты работала во Дворце пионеров (я не ошибаюсь, ты ведь там работала?) 
lutiklara, а откуда ты из Самарской области? Я в Кинельском районе 20 лет назад работалла в школе преподом по ФИЗО.
А в Самаре заканчивала пединситут (правда заочно)
Только не ругайтесь, что фотки нет. Сын проснется - сделаем. Сама....да...

----------


## Ильич

> Меня этот вопрос всегда больше всего занимает в свадьбе, вот все ничего, а вот дарение подарков меня смущает всегда, здесь на форуме в основном все пишут что дарение проводиться по новому так скажем, те. не как обычно за столом в первой части застолья. а именно в начале после встречи молодых, вот сколько не предлагала все на меня глаза  вытращат и говорят как это так? нужно вот так и так, а фату снимать так вообще слушать не хотят. Поделитесь у кого как дарят подарки в наших краях, и фату снимает кто или нет. а то новый год наступил нужно что-то менять в своем сценарии.


Да кака разница как дарить. Мы то к европам ближе вот и тыкают в руки до того. Правила, что предки наши установили нарушат.... Делай  так как принято у вас, и это правильно. Главное чтобы заказчик был доволен, ведь это он заказывает музыку и за нее и платит.
Снятие фаты - это обычаи Николаевской, Кировоградксой областей и зачем они в Сызрани.. ? У вас свой монастырь и свой устав...

----------


## skomorox

*Ильич*,



> Снятие фаты - это обычаи Николаевской, Кировоградксой областей и зачем они в Сызрани.. ?


а зачем фату снимают на русских свадьбах в Германии? Я до приезда сюда - даже и не слышала о таком обычаи, у нас на Урале такого не было. И вдруг здесь - всё в кучу, со всего бывшего СССР собралось, переплелось - и фиг теперь отговоришь местных невест с русскими корнями этого не делать. Все уверены, что так всю жизнь и БЫЛО!

----------


## Ильич

Вообще суть обряда не в снятии фаты это только первый этап, а вповязывании платка на голову молодой и пении прощальной песни - очень заунывная плаксивая песнь в которой молодая прощается с домом родителями братьями и сестрами подругами и вобщем то с о своей девической жизнью....

----------


## lutiklara

Мальвинка, я живу в Челно- Вершинах (север губернии), родилась и училась в Сызрани. Тольятти тоже привет!

----------


## manja

> а зачем фату снимают на русских свадьбах в Германии? Я до приезда сюда - даже и не слышала о таком обычаи, у нас на Урале такого не было. И вдруг здесь - всё в кучу, со всего бывшего СССР собралось, переплелось - и фиг теперь отговоришь местных невест с русскими корнями этого не делать. Все уверены, что так всю жизнь и БЫЛО!


Ириш, немецкий обряд снятия фаты существовал и много веков назад... Моя тема дипломной работы была:"Немецкие праздники и обряды" и по этой теме я тебе многое сказать могу...  Потому что изучала ее несколько лет...Давно хочу опубликовать...

----------


## цветок

> а зачем фату снимают на русских свадьбах в Германии?


Ирина!У меня тоже фату на свадьбе снимали,и у моих родителей также.Не все последнее время соблюдали этот обряд,да и много уже смешанных браков было.И ещё фату снимали под песню,,Schön ist die jugend..."

----------


## Орбита

Девочки и мальчики!Я никогда раньше не видела обряда снятия фаты. И сама, тем более, не проводила. Но когда увидела его на форуме, мне понравилось. И я стала делать на свадьбах, стала предлагать молодым. И знаете что?.. Всем понравилось! Я сама во время этого обряда стою и слезы глотаю. А что делается с мамашами?...
Короче, я за то, чтобы на свадьбах было побольше хороших обрядов! Пусть они не совсем правильные и настоящие, главное, чтобы были красивыми и трогательными. 
И совсем необязательно копать в корень обряда, восстанавляивать его суть,предназначение... Всё равно ведь не получится сделать по всем праваилам. А сделать свадьбу красивой кто нам запретит?

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Мальвинка*,
 Татьяна, еще раз повторюсь "добро пожаловать!" 
Знаешь, что улыбнуло, 


> видела тебя близко


 Мне напомнило, как встретила я своих молодоженов, я у них свадьбу лет 10 назад вела, а с ними их маленькая дочка, вот она на меня смотрела-смотрела, а потом и говорит: "Вот ты какая живая, тетя из телевизора":biggrin:

----------


## skomorox

*manja*,



> немецкий обряд снятия фаты существовал и много веков назад...


так я же не спорю с этим. Я писала про то, что в нашем регионе, где я жила - такого обряда раньше не было и что я о нём узнала, только здесь, в Германии. А откуда он здесь взялся - 300 ли лет назад, или его из  бывшего СССР завезли, и он тут прижился - это уже не ко мне! Я этим никогда не интересовалась!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*Svetllana*,



> Вот ты какая живая, тетя из телевизора


а что ты в телевизоре делаешь обычно? Сказки детям на ночь рассказываешь?:rolleyes:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> а что ты в телевизоре делаешь обычно? Сказки детям на ночь рассказываешь?


Иришка! Ну если я скажу, что веду передачи "Про это...и про то...", ты ведь не поверишь:biggrin: 
Так что, пока мелькаю в видеофильмах со свадеб, юбилеев моих клиентов и только у тех, кто приглашал меня в качестве ведущей

----------


## skomorox

*Svetllana*,



> Иришка! Ну если я скажу, что веду передачи "Про это...и про то...", ты ведь не поверишь


поверю! :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## Орбита

Самарцы! Вы куда все подевались? После праздников отсыпаетесь что ли?
Докладываю:
Мы с Нефедовым работали новогодний банкет вместе. Парный конферанс. Банкет в санатории "Волжский Утес". Народу около 400 человек. Работали честно с 23.00 до 05.00. Позже выложу фото. У меня был большущий герпес на губе!... Но это к делу не относится. 
А еще Нефёдов у меня Дедом Морозом был на детских утренниках и взрослых корпоративах.
А я в эту новогоднюю компанию слегка пролетела. Отменилось 5 мероприятий. Зато с 31 по 8 января молотила по-полной программе! В том же "Волжском Утесе".
И детские и взрослые мероприятия проводила. Устала даже. 
Как вы отметили праздники?

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

[QUOTE=Орбита;2160397э 
Как вы отметили праздники?[/QUOTE]

11 дней пролежала в постеле с температурой, сильно простыла и пошел отек на горло, до сих пор лечу последствия

----------


## Орбита

> 11 дней пролежала в постеле с температурой, сильно простыла и пошел отек на горло, до сих пор лечу последствия


Света, нерадостное сообщение ты написала. Но это все временное явление!
Считай, что все болезни остались позади. Теперь вперед, к новым свершениям! Ура!

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Орбита*,

Натали, в клинике Коренченко, ты знаешь где я лечусь, я попала на прием к другому доктору. За 10 дней он сделал то, что после операции не смогла сделать фониатор Мешкова Т. И. за два с половиной года  
Я так довольна, новое лечение, новые процедуры, лекарства и такие ощутимые результаты. До этого т просто возила деньги за прием, а сейчас меня лечат и цены стали какие-то уж очень доступные. А доктор Алексей Александрович -  Бог и Чудо.   *Орбита*,

----------


## altay92

привет, Самарским красавицам-ведущим, принимайте мужское население города!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
а мы тоже зажигали за пределами города, много новых населенных пунктов узнал, богатых нефтью и газом, а следовательно не скупившимися на оплату, Хорошо проходили детские праздники!

----------


## Орбита

Красавицы отзываются.

Привет, мужское население города!
Кто же у нас скрывается под этим ником? 
Всегда рады землякам.

----------


## Ольга-63

> привет, Самарским красавицам-ведущим, принимайте мужское население города!


Привет, Привет, Жень! Принимаем!

----------


## kikotka

Здравствуйте, я тоже из Самары. Почти всех вас знаю, некоторых даже лично. Принимайте в свои ряды:smile:

----------


## Иринка 11

:Aga: привет....рада буду знакомству :Aga:

----------


## Орбита

Так, самарцы! Опять все ушли  в подполье? У меня для вас несколько известий:

1. Заманчивое.
Приходите ко мне в магазин "Каламбур". Я вас зазываю не за покупками, не подумайте. Просто мне интересно ваше мнение о магазине, о товаре, об оформлении и т.д. Помогите, надеюсь на ваш опытный взгляд со стороны. Вы ж плохого не посоветуете.

2. Праздничное.
1 июня в Кинапе проводят праздник для детей. Акция благотворительная. Там будут мои аниматоры работать - Смешарики. Это мой дебют. Вернее, дебют кукол. Интересно, кто-то из вас там будет? Увиделись бы.

3. Печальное.
Сергея Нефедова положили в кардиоцентр. Привезли на скорой помощи в понедельник ночью. Сердце прихватило. Давайте его поддержим как-то. У кого есть его телефон - позвоните. Может, навестить получится.

Не пропадайте надолго, друзья! Вместе мы - сила!

*Добавлено через 36 часов 33 минуты*
Самарцы и самарчанки! 
Поздравляю вас с Днем города!
Будьте пламенными патриотами нашего родного города. Помните наш пожизненный девиз:
"Люблю тебя, горжусь тобой, орденоносный город мой!"

Напоминаю, что праздничный салют состоится в 23.00!

Все на праздник!

----------


## Орбита

Самарцы и сочувствующие! 
Докладываю обстановку. Сегодня навещали с мужем Нефедова Сергея в больничке. Дело движется к выписке. Чувствует себя нормально. Весел и бодр. Хочет даже в субботу работать на банкете - петь. Заказ взял давно и подводить людей не хочет. Я его поругала, чтоб берег себя, но его не переубедишь.
Всем форумчанам шлет пламенный привет!

----------


## optimistka17

> Всем форумчанам шлет пламенный привет


 Ответный привет Сергею Нефедову с пожеланиями скорейшего выздоровления... А что хочет выйти на банкет- *не отговаривай*.  :Ok: Может ведь и работа вылечить Он наверняка сам чувствует, есть силы или нет...
А вот *подстраховать* вторым ведущим или певцом в этой ситуации пожалуй святое дело...

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

*Орбита*,
 Наташ, я жду вашего с Сережей звонка, как и договаривались мы с дядей Сережей, после 20 целых 5 дней я ваша, в любой день. С посещением твоего магазина, и шашлычной на набережной. Ждем Сергея:wink:

----------


## Орбита

Свет, он мне говорил об этом, я только - за!

Обращаюсь ко всем самарцам и тольяттинцам! Ребята, у кого есть непреодолимое желание посмотреть друг другу в лицо, присоединяйтесь к нашей троице!
Пишите здесь или в личку о вашем видении нашей встречи.
Место сбора определим и вперед!
Чего ждать-то?

----------


## Иринка 11

> Место сбора определим и вперед!
> Чего ждать-то?


Я всеми руками и ногами ЗА!!!....тута с вами.....не забудьте про меня.....я хочу с вами познакомиться со всеми...... :Aga:  :Aga:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Орбита

*Иринка 11*,

Дай-ка свои координаты. Можешь в личку все сбросить. Возьму на заметочку.

----------


## Орбита

Самарцы! Объявление для вас!

Знакомый диджей продает комплект аппаратуры. Недорого. (У него просто три комплекта, а в условиях кризиса...)

1. 2 колонки по 350 Вт "Такустик"
2. Микшерный пульт "Беринжер"
3. Усилитель 600 Вт  "Саундвей"

Могла неправильно услышать и с ошибкой написать, каюсь, не сильна в этом деле.

Весь комплект за 25 т.р.

У кого есть интерес пишите в личку.

----------


## Орбита

Уважаемые форумчане - самарцы!

Ответьте быстренько, кто едет на песчанную тамадею?
Срочно надо!
Напишите или позвоните мне!

т. 89272693618

----------


## нефедов сергей

Здравствуйте!!! Здравствуйте!!! Мои дорогие самарцы-форумчане!!! Как прекрасен этот мир, где так много твоих единомышленников!!! Как я по ВАМ ВСЕМ соскучился!!!
   Огромное спасибо за поддержку в трудную минуту. Вот уж не думал, что я нужен такому количеству людей. Спасибо ВАМ за то что вы есть!!!
   Вижу, за время моего отсутствия, наша общая встреча, всё ещё в мечтах! :) 
Самое интересное, что все - ЗА!!! Может у кого-то есть более оригинальные или более подходящие всем способы знакомства, общения и обмена опытом - Предлагайте!!! Может истина где-то рядом!!! :))) !!! :Ok: ? :flower: !!!

----------


## гордеева

всем Самарцам привет! да не часто ходим в эту тему, но впредь буду ходить чаще, обещаю! :Aga:  Как с заказами на Новый год? у меня пока тишина, ни корпоративов ни ночи.

----------


## luna

Всем привет!Я тоже из Самары.Заканчивается свадебный сезон.У меня в эти выходные последние свадьбы.Появились первые  новогодние звонки и не поверите-заказы на выпускные .Что-то они рано засуетились...Межсезонье- время творить и выдумывать новое.А главное-появится время для чтения форума и для общения.

----------


## Айсидора

> Всем привет!Я тоже из Самары.Заканчивается свадебный сезон.У меня в эти выходные последние свадьбы.Появились первые  новогодние звонки и не поверите-заказы на выпускные .Что-то они рано засуетились...Межсезонье- время творить и выдумывать новое.А главное-появится время для чтения форума и для общения.


Приветствую всех Самарцев!!! Нужны Ваши рекомендации по артистам из Самары для корпоратива в Тольятти. :biggrin:
Буду ждать Ваших сообщений!

----------


## Масяня

а у меня вопрос к Тольятти, кто знает, нашёлся ли пропавший в Гималаях  тольяттинский видеограф Алексей Ашуров


http://www.videograph.ru/forums/inde...=0&#entry80131

----------


## Айсидора

> а у меня вопрос к Тольятти, кто знает, нашёлся ли пропавший в Гималаях  тольяттинский видеограф Алексей Ашуров
> 
> 
> http://www.videograph.ru/forums/inde...=0&#entry80131


Масяня - вот последние новости с форума Союз свадебных видеографов.

ЦИТАТА с http://paraplan.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=61495

28 Окт 2009, 7:01 Re: 23.10.09 в Индии пропал Алексей Ашуров! 

Предлагаю пока высылать деньги супруге Алексея - Ашуровой Ларисе. Блиц переводом сбербанка. http://www.sbrf.ru/ru/person/transfe...across_russia/ При себе имейте паспорт. 
Вот ее паспортные данные. 
Ашурова Лариса Викторовна паспорт серия 36 00 №280487 выдан ЦРУВД г.Тольятти 12.01.2001 
Вот ее телефон. 
+79033327379 
После перевод вышлите ей SMS сообщение с суммой и кодом перевода и продублируйте мне +79272682044. 
Даже если не наберем денег на вертолет - в дело пойдут. 
У нее на руках 2 детей . Одному 5 лет, второму и года не исполнилось. 
Алексей - единственный источник дохода в семье. 
А когда Леха выберется - разумеется все вернем (для этого и прошу дублировать мне сообщения).

Ребята, нет разницы на какой счет, главное переводите!
Яндекс-деньги, личный счет Володи Приятелева. Он потом переводит ларисе. Так что быстрее наверно будет напрямую, но Яндекс-деньги можно отправить с любого автомата, так что если есть время сходить в сбербанк, лучше прямо Ларисе. 

Скопировала все про пересылание денег... Может быть кто-нибудь из наших форумчан тоже откликнется на клич о помощи!!!

*Добавлено через 50 минут*



> Масяня - вот последние новости с форума Союз свадебных видеографов.
> 
> !


Сегодня, 7:45 Андрей Гавриленко (Жук и Гав) Председатель Самарского отделения ССВ
написал

Сейчас в Индии находится однокласник Алексея из Москвы, нормально говорящий по английски. Он занимается всеми вопросами. Но по большому счету все на прежнем уровне. Вертолет предлагают за слишком большие деньги. Даже если его нанять, они не гарантируют поиск до обнаружения. Полетают для видимости заберут $-30.000 и улетят со спокойной совестью.
А ведь увидеть параплан это не все. Потом надо будет организовывать спасательную экспедицию, если это горы, то альпинистов, проводников, решать с доставкой оттуда. Все это требует еще больших денег, которые просто неоткуда будет взять. Спасательные службы и консульство явно дали понять, что помогать не будут.
Сейчас там начинаются полеты(со вчерашнего дня), все в курсе, так что спортсмены будут летать по маршруту и просматривать.
Ждем и надеемся. Помощь, пока все те же деньги. Кто сколько может. В случае начала спасательной экспедиции, ребята напишут нужна ли физическая помощь.
Вот такие печальные новости. Точнее их отсутствие.

----------


## Наталья ЛяМур

Приветики всем!!!
Ба, знакомые всё лица. Давайте где-нибудь остановимся, а то еле нашла эту тему.
Да сайт классный, только вот заблудилась немного.
Заказы на Новый Год появились - 25 и 26 декабря занято, 29 под вопросом до 13 ноября.
*luna*,



> и не поверите-заказы на выпускные .Что-то они рано засуетились...


Оля, поверю! У меня комплексный заказ выпускного вечера на 26 июня. Ведение, видео, фото, оформление зала, правда цену по оформлению пока не озвучила, сказала прошлогоднюю (с пометкой "может подняться").

*Добавлено через 19 минут*
*Айсидора*,



> Нужны Ваши рекомендации по артистам из Самары для корпоратива в Тольятти.


«Степ-аккорд» от Владимира Самаркина - его представлять я думаю не надо, участвовал в минуте славы

трио «Веселина», 3 выхода по 3 песни:
русские народные, эстрадные, цыганские. Можно брать только как цыган. Отлично работают, красивые костюмы, зрелищно и сравнительно недорого.

Эстрадно-танцевальный проект
"Премьер" – скрипка и подтанцовка (4 выхода по 2 номера)
Суперрр! 

Шоу-балет «Монро» 
Красивые костюмы, но дорогие.

Шоу-балет «ICE CREAM»
Два года назад были ещё сырые, в этом году О-О-ОЧЕНЬ понравились. Прекрасно принимали зрители. Красивые костюмы, разнообразные стили, и сравнительно недорого.

Шоу-балет «Эффект»
Всегда были ХОРОШИ! Но дорогие.

Фокусник-иллюзионист АЛЕКСАНДР ЕЛЕСИН
Лучший!!! Цена довольна высокая.

Хотя всё зависит от заказчика. Кто-то желает взять только ведущую и DJ, жмётся на Деда и Снегурочку, и как от сердца отрывает дополнительно 5 000 рублей. А кто-то для своей программы не жалеет на артистов и 30 000 - 50 000 руб. Ну это грубо сказано, конечно всё зависит от финансовых возможностей клиента.

----------


## Айсидора

> Приветики всем!!!
> 
> «Степ-аккорд» от Владимира Самаркина - его представлять я думаю не надо, участвовал в минуте славы
> 
> трио «Веселина», 3 выхода по 3 песни:
> русские народные, эстрадные, цыганские. Можно брать только как цыган. Отлично работают, красивые костюмы, зрелищно и сравнительно недорого.
> 
> Эстрадно-танцевальный проект
> "Премьер" – скрипка и подтанцовка (4 выхода по 2 номера)
> ...


Спасибо Наташа! :Ok: 
Со многими уже работали.  «Степ-аккорд» приглашали, действительно хороши!Фокусник-иллюзионист АЛЕКСАНДР ЕЛЕСИН очень частый гость в Тольятти, но нам сейчас дороговато...:frown:
Если можно по ценам хотелось бы узнать поподробнее... Прошу, напиши пожалуйста  свой телефон мне в письме. Я перезвоню. :flower:

----------


## Орбита

Так-с, САМАРЦЫ!.. Чё молчим?!
В среду состоялась наша тутошняя тамадея и все молчат, как рыбы об лёд!
Кто был, отзовитесь, давайте поделимся впечатлениями!
Неужели не о чем?!..Или уж, действительно, не о чем?..
Оля63, Сергей, Наташа Ля Мур, Элли, ребята, ау! где вы?

----------


## Ольга-63

> ребята, ау! где вы?


   Наташа, я туточки! Впечатления? Конечно остались! И не только впечатления, а и ЗАпечатления тоже.  
   ВоТь!
[IMG]http://*********org/87407.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/75119.jpg[/IMG]

  И еще:

  [IMG]http://*********org/78191.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Во конспираторы! :biggrin: :Ok:  Оля, а теперь расскажи кто есть кто. Кроме тебя никого не узнаю.

----------


## Ольга-63

> кто есть кто


   На первом фото Наташа ЛяМур и Оля - Луна, на втором я и Оля Луна а на третьем я и Наташа Орбита.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

А на 3 фото на заднем плане кто-то с бейджиком. Или это не с вашей тусовки? 
Как встреча прошла? Друзьями растались или конкурентами? :wink::rolleyes::biggrin:

----------


## Ольга-63

> А на 3 фото на заднем плане кто-то с бейджиком. Или это не с вашей тусовки? 
> Как встреча прошла? Друзьями растались или конкурентами? :wink::rolleyes::biggrin:


  Эта встреча проходит один раз в год. "День Тамады". В этом году была в третий раз, мы с Наташей Орбитой были впервые. Нас пригласила Оля Луна. 
Там все ДРУЗЬЯ! Ведущие, диджеи, операторы... Всего было 110 человек.

----------


## нефедов сергей

Наташ, а о чём говорить? Я сказал, что это не то что я ждал. Это обычная рекламная акция. Артисты рекламировали себя перед организаторами  и ведущими торжеств. Я бы был рад пообщаться с ведущими и организаторами, а мне показали номера. Хотел бы показать себя, послушать как другие дошли до жизни такой, счастливы они аль нет? А концерты мы сами давать умем..м..с!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Всё понятно. Я думала, что это дружеская встреча была.:frown:

----------


## Ольга-63

> Хотел бы показать себя, послушать как другие дошли до жизни такой


   Сережа, такие встречи тоже бывают. "Круглый стол". Но мне пока тоже не довелось на них побывать...

*Добавлено через 10 минут*



> Я думала, что это дружеская встреча была


  Это была просто тусовка. Ведущие отдыхают после горячей летней поры и перед Новогодними праздниками. Там очень многие давно друг друга знают и просто общаются...

----------


## Орбита

Оля! Молодец! Фотки выложила! А я еще не успела.
Лан, завтра постараюсь свои выложить.
По поводу тамадеи добавлю. От себя. т.е. свою точку зрения.
Я думаю, Серег, что не совсем рекламная. Хотя, элементы рекламы есть. или, скажем презентация артистов. Но это же и предполагалось изначала. Нам тоже прелагали выставить своих, кого хотим. Я , к примеру, привела своих Корову и Тигра-ростовых. Рекламки магазина своега раздали. А это и не возбраняется. все, кто пришел, принес свои рекламные материалы: афиши, открытки, визитки, фотки и пр.
кто захотел - выступил.
Мне было полезно и интересно посмотреть артистов. Правда, новых мало увидела, почти всех знаю. но тем не менее, для себя кое-кого углядела. И уже наметился совместный проект.Тьфу, тьфу...
Другой разговор, что общение ведущих (их из всех присутствующих было большая часть) свелось просто к междусобойчику. Привет, как дела, что тут интересного, чем занимаешься, скока банкетов набрал и т.д...
А что вы ждали? Творческую мастерскую?..Так вас же сразу предупредили, что будет пьянка и концерт.
Во всяком случае, я для себя оценила: уровень наших самарских тамадов, уровень артистов, уровень работы самарских праздничных агентств. А больше я ни на что не рассчитывала.

----------


## нефедов сергей

Да я ж, не хаю! Прошло всё хорошо! Я говорю - ХОТЕЛОСЬ БЫ ... . Я всегда смотрю - как бы сделал я. Да, есть старожилы, есть новенькие, есть артисты, есть ведущие, есть агенства. Есть предложения, есть спрос. Если старичков уже все знают - значит ставку надо делать на новеньких, на новые идеи, новые номера. И делать, к примеру, выход артиста, выход ведущего. Ведущий, опять же к примеру, должен показать - как он может работать с залом и в конце преподнести-представить-объявить артистов. И все это лимитированно по времени. Новый номер
- новый ведущий. 
Думаю так было бы интересней и полезней. НО Я НЕ ГОВОРЮ, ЧТО БЫЛО ПЛОХО, но считаю, что можно - лучше. Хотя со стороны то, мы все ГЕРОИ, а когда до дела ... . Ну, в принципе, у меня это было первое знакомство с нашей самарской элитой организаторов праздников, и со своим самоваром ... как-то, не гоже ...!? Но случись мне делать такое , я бы сделал примерно так.

----------


## luna

Серёж,а ты молодец -сразу ухватил  правилное направление.Шесть лет назад,так и задумывалось.Первые встречи так и проходили.А потом как-то пришла идея ,что каждую тусовку организует целиком новый ведущий.Ну и не всегда гладко получается.

----------


## Иринка 11

:frown::rolleyes::frown: вот так.... :Tu:

----------


## Elle

Мне лично очень понравилось. Хотя я почти никого не знала. Обстановка доброжелательная, концерт замечательный. Конечно, хотелось бы получше зал,  с хорошей акустикой. Но в целом впечатление очень хорошее. Думаю, что нет предела совершенству, и никто не мешает стремиться к этому! Все равно спасибо организаторам за этот праздник!

----------


## Орбита

*Elle*,

Лен, приветик!
Ты куда делась? тебя Ян Калашников искал. Свяжись с ним.

----------


## Наталья ЛяМур

Я всегда с большим удовольствием прихожу посмотреть артистов, перед Новым Годом. Сделала свои выводы с кем буду работать, а кого не буду предлагать своим клиентам. Некоторые номера заслуживают похвалы, а некоторые, не стоят даже половины денег, чем заявлено в прайсе. Хотелось бы больше увидеть новых программ. 
А что касается ведения, то делайте свои предложения, ведь не так много желающих на роль ведущего Дня Тамады. Ведь мы самые неогранизованные зрители, нас сложно удивить. А чтоб хорошо провести этот вечер, необходимо чем-то зацепить. Ведь в этом году больше желающих провести День Тамады, кроме Толика Чекмарёва, и не было.
А познавательные встречи у нас проходят, ввиде семинаров, в узком кругу по 7-10 человек. Там можно не только поделиться информацией, но и отработать на нас конкурсы и интерактивные игры, обменяться озвучкой.

*Добавлено через 21 минуту*
[IMG]http://*********ru/982971m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/967611m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/974779m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/962491m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## нефедов сергей

Наташ, а как бы посетить познавательные встречи!?! Есть какое-то расписание или они проходят по мере необходимости?

----------


## Наталья ЛяМур

Сергей, эти встречи проходят по мере необходимости. У нас прошла ещё только одна встреча, в октябре. Тема была - новогодние корпоративы. Вроде бы планируют в феврале встречу, тема юбилей. Нужно уточнять дату.

----------


## Алла11

Самарцам -форумчанам привет!!!   Я на форуме без году-неделя, но сон уже потеряла. Ребята,как же здесь здорово!!!   Вчерашнюю ночь просидела в "Творческих знаках зодиака", заряд позитива на весь день!  Зайдите, пожалуйста, отметьтесь, наших там мало.  Уверена, не пожалеете, там так весело!

----------


## Elle

С Новым наступившим годом всех самарцев и не только!

----------


## Орбита

Дорогие самарцы! И все присоединившиеся!
Поздравляю вас всех с новогодними праздниками и Рождеством Христовым!
Всех вам благ в новом году!
Не пропадайте надолго, пишите!!!

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Здравствуйте,самарцы!Я на форуме-новичок.Но очень хочется с вами общаться!!!
Примите в свою дружную семейку???!!!

----------


## luna

Тёзка,присоединяйся.:smile:

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Оля-luna,спасибо за приглашение!!!Форум просто СУПЕР!!!С удовольствием читаю ваши посты...где-то уже сама отметилась...Очень рада сотрудничеству!!!

----------


## Орбита

Самарцы и Несамарцы!
Отчитываюсь, типа.
В воскресенье в отеле "Холидей Ин" состоялась очередная свадебная выставка.
На выставке наблюдалось присутствие форумчан: Орбита, Луна и Оля 63.
Посмотрели выездную регистрацию. Коллекцию платья и костюмов. Несколько творческих коллективов выступили. Фуршет, опять же был. Свадебный торт дегустировали. Кстати, очень вкусный!:smile: :Ok: 
Была заявлена пижамная вечеринка - типа, девишник. Были. Смотрели. Так себе.
Мальчишник вообще, как я поняла, состоял из показа костюмов и рубашек для женихов.
Что еще? Розыгрыш призов был. Бесплатные фотосессии.
Девочки дополнят. Они были подольше. Позже фото выложим.
Анонс! 27 марта в отеле "Азимут" состоится подобная свадебная выставка. Приглашаю всех желающих!
Да, Самарцы! 
Всех вас, коллеги, в моем магазине давно дожидаются дисконтные карты.

----------


## mar16

Наташа, несамарцы каждый день заглядывают в свой почтовый ящик за уведомлением - а там пусто. Может, уже пора с почтой пойти разбираться?

----------


## Орбита

Ща попытаюсь отчитаться о свадебной выставке наглядно, так сказать...

http://s55.radikal.ru/i150/1003/69/f0c07d3e5c2c.jpg

http://i032.radikal.ru/1003/8f/63f1d7092c9e.jpg


http://s56.radikal.ru/i152/1003/ee/0f1bed9a20aa.jpg

Интересно, получилось или нет?
Кто что увидит, напишите, плиз.

----------


## ЗАМИР

Наташа! Как здорово! Какие вы - молодцы1 Мы об этом только мечтаем. но ведь мечты материальны. и мы смогем. Удачи вам!

----------


## Мария Молодцова

Здравствуйте, дорогие земляки! Позвольте присоединиться?

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=38218&page=258

----------


## Алла11

:smile:  ВА-А-У !  ЗАХОДИ ДАРАГОЙ !!!
   Проходи, садись, видишь,я пью чай -- и ты садись пей чай!
  В другой раз придёшь, видишь,я ем шашлык--и ты садись пей чай!:tongue:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Вот ты молодец, МОЛОДЦОВА,что зашла! 
  Я тут сама недавно....  , но тут так здорово!  Осваивайся!

----------


## Орбита

Уважаемые Самарцы! 
Докладаю! Состоялась сегодня выставка "Магия свадьбы" в отеле "Азимут".:smile:
Из наших было всего двое: собственно - я и Оля Луна.
Чет больше никому не интересно было.:frown:
Общие впечатления хорошие. Было на что посмотреть. Было чего попробовать - торт дегустировали свадебный. Шампанское и коньяк тоже были. :Ok: 
Позже Оля выложит фото. И свои впечатления напишет.
Почему не ходите на тусовки, тамады?

----------


## Иринка 11

> Почему не ходите на тусовки, тамады?


Наташа и все привет!  с удовольствием бы сходила, но последние три недели каждый божий день ездила в больницу к маме после операции ухаживала, да честно и незнала, о выставку, совсем от жизни отстала, надо уже возвращаться к жизни))) будем исправлять)))

----------


## Орбита

> Позже Оля выложит фото. И свои впечатления напишет.
> Почему не ходите на тусовки, тамады?



Оля! Ты где? Я обещала фотки, а тут ни фоток, ни Оли...
Давай выходи из подполья!

----------


## гордеева

Всем привет! Кто знает, где можно в Тольятти купить надувные гитары? в детских магазинах типа Бегемотика, искала, нет.Может кто знает где конкретно продают?

----------


## oksana-szr

> Всем привет! Кто знает, где можно в Тольятти купить надувные гитары? в детских магазинах типа Бегемотика, искала, нет.Может кто знает где конкретно продают?


Тамара привет. Зайди к Журавлевой в цум Сызрань у неё есть по крайней мере видела месяц назад

----------


## oksana-szr

Девчонки и мальчишки всем привет. Зашел, увидел и познакомился. Я из Сызрани, но в Самаре приходилось работать часто. Рада знакомству со всеми вами. Когда рядом близкие по духу люди это просто здорово. И оказывается так много нас волжан.УРА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## coc

> Зайди к Журавлевой в цум Сызрань у неё есть по крайней мере видела месяц назад


и сегодня есть -уверяю!!!!

----------


## luna

[IMG]http://*********ru/1252476m.jpg[/IMG]
Привет всем.Вот выставляю фотки,для тех,кто пропустил выставку в Самаре.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1299583m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1278079m.jpg[/IMG]
Наташин стол вызывал живой интерес у посетителей.А ещё там были выступления артистов,показ женского белья ,платьев,дегустация вина и тортов.Девчёнки,такие мероприятия надо посещать. :Ok:

----------


## luna

Девочки,сама привозила надувные гитары из Питера по 200 рублей.А недавно на Кировском рынке видела по 100 руб.у вьетнамцев.

----------


## luna

Вот ещё пара фоток с выставки.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1247359m.jpg[/IMG]
А здесь я дегустирую вино перед показом выездной регистрации.:smile:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1296510m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга-63

> .Вот выставляю фотки,для тех,кто пропустил выставку в Самаре.


Долго же ты, Оля фотки печатала!:biggrin:

----------


## luna

Лучше поздно,чем никогда.

----------


## гордеева

Всем привет! захожу редко, потому опаздываю читать сообщения. Я купила гитары на рынке где всевозможные игрушки продаются за 70 руб, а кто то и по 200 покупает, ни фига ж себе! Так вот, после второго использования одно из 3-х гитар пришел.. пипец, мдя дороговато по 200 рубчиков отваливать за 2 раза эксплуатации. Тут и 70 то жалко. хотя я и не жадина:biggrin:

----------


## irinka26

А я с Ульяновска, а можно мне к вам присоединиться. Здесь на форуме симбирян я не нашла, а так хочется пообщаться с земляками.

----------


## galochkadem

Доброго времени суток, самарцы и не только! Я из Ульяновска, сюда попала случайно, так как в основном зависаю в разделе "Организация работы", там так классно, столько позитива :Aga:  :Ok: . К сожалению все темки просмотреть некогда.:wink:
Мой e-mail: demash0764@rambler.ru

----------


## luna

Девочки,присоединяйтесь.Ульяновск и Самара,каких-то 6 часов езды,земляки! Осваивайтесь на форуме,а весной у нас обычно  свадебные выставки проходят,приезжайте...

----------


## tamada023

Всем привет из Сызрани, я с вами!

----------


## Наталья ЛяМур

Привет всем! Давно я не была на сайте. Приятно видеть как присоединяются соседние регионы:smile:
Привет Ульяновску и Сызрани!
Предлагаю темку переименовать - ПОВОЛЖЬЕ, отзовитесь!:biggrin:

----------


## Orleana

Всем добрый день!!! Я из Тольятти,  тоже к вам хочу присоединиться  :rolleyes:

----------


## нефедов сергей

Привет ВСЕМ!!! Я вернулся!!! Надеюсь что не совсем забыли про меня?!?! А так же на тёплую встречу!!!))) :Ok:

----------


## luna

Самарцы,скоро снова появится возможность встретиться в реале.Приближается ежегодный День тамады,который отмечаем традиционно в ноябре.

----------


## Оля 77777

Привет всем! Очень хотелось бы встретиться и пообщаться.

----------


## нефедов сергей

> Самарцы,скоро снова появится возможность встретиться в реале.Приближается ежегодный День тамады,который отмечаем традиционно в ноябре.


А можно поточнее? - Где? Когда? Почём?

----------


## luna

Серёж,как только буду располагать полной информацией,сообщу.Ориентировочно 17 ноября.Сейчас подбирается зал на сто человек.Вечерина планируется стилизованная -стиляжная.

----------


## нефедов сергей

Оль, если нужна помошь звони - 89277517757. Чем могу, помогу.

----------


## oksana-szr

ОЛЕНЬКА ПРИВЕТ. А МНЕ МОЖНО ТОЖЕ БУДЕТ ПРИЕХАТЬ НА ВСТРЕЧУ В НОЯБРЕ

----------


## irinka26

Вау, как нас стало много  - волжан, здорово!!! А если еще и встретимся воще будет супер

----------


## гордеева

я тоже "ЗА" что б встретиться.

----------


## luna

Самарскому клубу КОТ(клуб организаторов торжеств )в ноябре 6 лет,по этому случаю в ресторане Тинькофф организуется вечеринка в стиле СТИЛЯГИ.Билеты приобрести можно будет с 10 октября по 1 ноября у президента клуба Чубаркиной Галины т.336-42-07,246-31-82.Стоимость банкета 1700 рублей.Количество мест ограничено...Дресскод,фэйсконтроль...

----------


## GALCHENOK YA

Приветствую всех!!! Я из Тольятти (Комсомольский район). Очень хочу к вам присоединиться. Возьмете?

----------


## luna

Галина,милости просим в нашу компанию.Только напиши в подписи имя своё.

----------


## GALCHENOK YA

так меня так и зовут. ГАЛИНА. И я очень рада что попала на этот форум.

----------


## Айсидора

> так меня так и зовут. ГАЛИНА. И я очень рада что попала на этот форум.


Приветствуем тебя, Галина! Очень рады! Вливайся в наш дружный коллектив!

----------


## гордеева

*luna*, Ольга а из форумских кто нить записался на встречу? Девочки кто записался на вечеринку в Самаре?

----------


## Орбита

Я записалась. То есть, я купила билеты.Нас будет четверо.

----------


## luna

Всем землякам  привет.6 ноября в 17-00 в МТЛ-арене будет проходить финал конкурса Невеста 2010.Билеты в кассах МТЛ,в офисе сваденого портала.Те ,кто постоянно даёт рекламу на сайте Свадьба в Самаре,билеты в офисе могут получить бесплатно.Я иду на шоу.А вы?

----------


## luna

На день рождения  клуба КОТ я тоже иду.Присоединяйтесь

----------


## багира

Привет всем!!!

----------


## Люсиль

Здравствуйте, дорогие земляки- жители самого любимого мной Самарского края! Всем Вам привет! Я живу в городе  Чапаевске (находится  в  40 км от Самары).

----------


## luna

Колеги,вернулась только что с Финала конкурса "Невеста года",организованном свадебным интернетпорталом.Ведущие Юраков и Казаченко-  молодцы хохмили в парном конферансе.А вот конкурсы были не все интересные и не все равнозначные. 25 девушек разделили жеребьёвкой на 5 групп.у каждой группы было своё задание,свой конкурс.Победительницы конкурсов выходили в суперфинал,где из 5 девушек зрительским голосованием выбиралась одна.Среди конкурсов были конкурс дизайнеров на составление композиции из подручных материалов,конкурс причёсок,конкурс художников -на майке мужа надо было изобразить красками герб семьи,Конкурс караоке со звездой(кстати самый интересный) и конкурс домашних модельеров(украшали семейные трусы и мужья дефелировали в них).В перерывах между конкурсами выступали артисты из Самары,Казани,Тольятти. На конкурсе было много  наших.В общем,праздник удался.

----------


## Орбита

Ольга, умница! Находишь время на конкурсы ходить...
А тут сижу на работе, документов кучу печатаю... :Blink: 

До встречи на тамадее! :Meeting:

----------


## luna

Натуль,ты писала,что вас четверо придёт.Это кто?просто интересно))
Скажи, сколько будет ваш Дед мороз стоить и Заяц.Можно в Личку или на мыло. А фотки есть?

----------


## милен

девочки, у меня несколько вопросов:
1.  кто нибудь едет на весеннюю тамадею?
2. есть ли среди вас зарегистрированные предприниматели в сфере праздников?
3. вопрос на засыпку: до конца этой недели нужно закончить сценарий новогоднего праздника на дому. Дед мороз + снегурочка + персонаж. Вот в персонаже собственно и вопрос. как по вашему, кого лучше сделать: снеговика, добрую бабу ягу или зайца?А то мои портные уже спрашивают, кого сшить нужно.


А еще немного хочу похвастаться (ну не могу я без этого :Blush2:  :Blush2:  :Blush2: )
в этом году увеличила штат дедов морозов и снегурок с 2-х до 5-ти пар. ДОВОЛЬНАЯЯЯЯ :Vah: 
желаю, что бы и у всех в этом году было мнооооого заказов.

----------


## Орбита

> кого лучше сделать: снеговика, добрую бабу ягу или зайца?


Я бы Зайца сделала. Актуален. И пофоткаться всем приятно...
А Баба Яга может детишек напугать...
Снеговик?... чет не очень...

Я не предприниматель. У меня ООО. 
На весеннюю тамадею пока не думала...
А пять пар ДМ и Снег. ты уже обеспечила работой?.. Или только планируешь?

----------


## милен

много постоянных звонят. в том году в две пары зашивались. цены у нас немного ниже чем у остальных, а костюмы как правило на порядок выше. поэтому я знаю что работа будет и  несколько хороших заказов уже взяли. на данный момент уже 5 детских садо взяли нас (постоянники).сейчас еще костюмы снегурочек дошиваем. почему - то многие считают, что если есть красный  "халат", то все, ты дед мороз. кстати уже несколько раз спрашивали "а у вас снегурочка не в розовом костюме?" :Grin: похоже кто то в том году хорошо постарался.



значит решено: отдаю заказ на пошив зайца.

будем надеяться на лучшее)))))

----------


## Айсидора

> Я бы Зайца сделала. Актуален. И пофоткаться всем приятно...
> А Баба Яга может детишек напугать...
> Снеговик?... чет не очень...
> 
> ?


Мы тоже Зайца шьем и Кота заказали в Самаре... Потом фотки постараюсь выложить.
Наташа Орбита! Про французов моих не забудь, жду предложений Самарских.

----------


## Антонина73

Всем привет! Я искала земляков, получается вы самые ближайшие:) Работаю тамадой в городе Димитровграде 100 км от Тольятти и 160 от Самары. В Самаре бываю часто, на Солнечной покупаем шары и прочий реквизит, рада буду если примете к себе:)

----------


## Антонина73

Кстати по поводу костюмов,мы в этом году сшили Кроша, как символ года и любимец детворы, узнала что можно было и надувную фигуру его купить за 5000.Вот такого http://www.aerokostum.ru/

----------


## sВЕТОЧКА

Всем всего самого доброго, дорогие земляки! Еще в прошлом году пошили Кроша к Новому году, сами с мужем старались. Очень позитивно воспринимают малыши на домашних  поздравлениях. Даже если есть (сами знаете) детки которые немного побаиваются Дедушку, неохотно вначале идет знакомится (особенно "несадовские") завидев Кроша расплываются в улыбке. Мы не поскупились, купили искусственный мех, поэтому к Крошу очень приятно прикасаться, обнимать, гладить. Так что в этом году он Особенно актуален, мы не пожалели ни разу. Работали весь год на детских праздниках и в том же духе продолжим на новый год и на корпоративах и на домашних поздравлениях.

----------


## Айсидора

Кот, Заяц и Крокодилица  театра "Секрет"
Заказывали в Самаре.


Кот 
[IMG]http://*********org/971613m.jpg[/IMG]


заяц

[IMG]http://*********org/958301m.jpg[/IMG]


троица 

[IMG]http://*********org/940893m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольга-63

> Кот, Заяц и Крокодилица театра "Секрет"
> Заказывали в Самаре.


Оль, а по какой цене обошлись эти куклы?

----------


## гордеева

Девочки привет. Тольяттинцы, кто знает где Бороду Деда Мороза купить? Нужно срочно.

----------


## Орбита

Тамар,  а в магазине у Ольги СОС нету что ли? Это ж ближе, чем в Тольятти.
А если будешь в Самаре, зайди ко мне, у меня есть в магазине.

----------


## гордеева

*Орбита*, Так я сейчас в Тольятти живу. Да и в Сызрани тоже живу... но в основном работаю там-в Сызрани. так что я и там и тут.

----------


## luna

Земляки-коллеги,поздравляю всех с новым годом.Желаю всем хороших клиентов и радости от выполнения любимой работы.

----------


## Орбита

*luna*, 
Спасибо, Оля!
Я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!
всем удачных праздников!
и хорошего отдыха после праздников!

----------


## ирина шабаева

Девчонки,а я с Ульяновска!!!Димитровград ,так мы соседи!!))))Всех с праздниками!!

----------


## Холява Лариса

Всем добра !  Наконец-то я нажимаю кнопочку "ответить в теме" и мне выдается диалоговое окно, а не предупреждение,что не имею права... А ведь счастье надо выждать. Надо чтобы оно вызрело. Ну вот я и счастлива, уже часа два как в себя прийти не могу. "Ну возьмите меня !"  
9 лет любимое хобби тоже ждало когда оно станет для меня главнее всех работ. С 1 октября я вся принадлежу только моему лучшему увлечению - ведение праздников. Кой-что наработано пора переходить из количества в качество !   И раз я встретила ВАС - значит я на верном пути ! Все эти семь дней (от Рождества) вы все жили со мной. Многих представляю. Были даже минутки когда думала "ну зачем всё это?? Как Шишкина не смогу, а хуже... ну кому оно надо, если только мне. Но может с Вами я хоть немного подтянусь, или хотя бы найду себя.. Светлана Шишкина с вами я знакома заочно и односторонне по вашей демонстрационной видео-кассете с мая 2001 года. У меня тогда была возможность увидеть многих лучших ведущих на видео. Поверьте мне, вы были лучшей. И сайт этот я нашла благодаря вам. В поисковике задала - Тольятти Светлана Шишкина. Увидела вашу сказку на песчанной Тамадее. Смотрела несколько раз. Потом с мужем ещё раз (он у меня инженер, но на праздниках всегда со мной). Потом стала искать всё про тамадею и вот я здесь ( не прошло и :Grin:  года). Поэтому Вам Светлана отдельное спасибо - низкий поклон. Знаю, что не ловко себя чувствуете когда вас хвалят. Но ещё одно слово - вы совершенство!!!. (Сначала в сообщении везде вам писала - "ты", но посчитала это наглостью и всё переделала на "вы", (хотя древние славяне меня бы не поняли). Просто мне уже 46 лет, я наверное здесь у нас самая древняя, вот и "растыкалась".  Вас и всех форумчан с наступившим старым новым годом! Пусть этот год принесет вам много и щедрых и благодарных клиентов. А клиентам - веселых праздников, которые вы им преподнесете  !!! :Yahoo:

----------


## наталья111

Ух ты! Почти месяц на форуме, а сюда заглянуть не догадалась!Спасибо Ларисе, надоумила! Я из Сызрани.  Всех с праздниками! Счастья вам и добра!!!

----------


## luna

*Дара27*, ты нас нашла.Теперь ты не одинока.И не переживай на форуме,все на ТЫ,потому что друзья.Привыкай.

----------


## Irina tlt

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Ирина, я из Тольятти, сейчас сижу в декрете. Опыта в проведении праздников кот наплакал, а желания хоть отбавляй. Примите в свою дружную семейку?

----------


## Орбита

Девушки! Посморите, как мы с Айсидорой на Рождество в "Волжском утесе" зажигали.
Она - настоящая Солоха.



А пустые рюмки на столе - это мы с ней всю горилку выпили!  :Yes4:

----------


## Иринка 11

> Девушки! Посморите, как мы с Айсидорой на Рождество в "Волжском утесе" зажигали.
> А пустые рюмки на столе - это мы с ней всю горилку выпили!


Молодцы какие!!! хорошие!!! а так то и не скажешь что всю горилку вы выпили))) :Derisive:

----------


## Орбита

> Молодцы какие!!! хорошие!!! а так то и не скажешь что всю горилку вы выпили)))


Да шучу, Ир!.. :Grin: 
Это Солоха с Вакулой отдыхающих наших горилкой угощали. А на закуску - сало в шоколаде.

----------


## Орбита

Девушки! Кто едет на Мартовскую тамадею в Питер?
Точно знаю, что кто-то из самары едет. Ответьте мне в личку, плиз. Может, вместе скооперируемся? В смысле, в один поезд, одно купе...
Очень жду!

----------


## Ольга-63

Наташ, я тебе в личку написала.

----------


## Орбита

:Yes4: 
Спасибо!

----------


## Орбита

Ну, всё, ура!!!
Мы с Оксаной купили билеты на поезд. 
Земляки, мы едем на Тамадею!!! В Питер!!!
Может, еще кто присоседится? Места еще есть свободные. :Yes4:

----------


## Ольга-63

Как же я вам завидуюююю! Оторвитесь там по полной! :Yahoo:  А мы мысленно будем с вами!

----------


## Холява Лариса

Так хотела поехать и многое уже сделала для этого, но обстоятельства иногда сильнее нас. Но я почему-то верю в какое-то чудо.

----------


## luna

Ах,Наташа,как мне хочется с вами в Питер!Но муж сказал,что  один раз в год готов отпускать меня.))Так что  ,вернувшись в январе  из Питера,в марте никак не получается.

----------


## Мария Молодцова

> девочки, у меня несколько вопросов:
> 1. кто нибудь едет на весеннюю тамадею?
> 2. есть ли среди вас зарегистрированные предприниматели в сфере праздников?


Галочка, отвечаю на второй вопрос, если он еще актуален (давненько не заглядывала на форум).
мы оформили мужа индивидуальным предпринимателем в области искусства, Работаем же в паре. Открыли расчетный счет- весь безнал- туда. Отчетность и все прочее- без проблем все оч.просто. В налоговой и во всех инстанциях бесплатно переписыват тебе на флэшку необходимые программы для отчетов. Там даже внуки мои заполнят отчеты. Единственный минус- фиксированные платежи в пенсионный и медстах. Все стало повышаться с прошлого года в этом году за год нужно оплатить фиксированные платежи в обще сумме гдето тыщ 16. Но это за весь год. И если есть поступления(т.е. работа)- тогда все хорошо. Мы платим поквартально, поэтому выкручиваемся. Но тут и плюс имеется. Суммы упласеные в пенсионный и медстрах вычитываются из суммы, подлежащей уплате налога.
Вобщем, все не очень ложно. Тем более вы подаете заявление в налоговую по месту жительства ( не забудьте в этот же день подать заявление на применение упрощенной системы налогообложения), а сама налоговая уже расылает письма во все необходимые инстанции, которые в свою очередь каждая пришлет вам письмо с уведомлением, что вы зарегистрированы в этом органе. Мы открывались 6 лет назад- тогда обходили все инстанции сами, причем в трех-дневный срок. Сейчас проще.
Короче- какие вопросы - пиши на почту или в маил-агент malishok_m@mail.ru
Отвечу на любые вопросы.

----------


## Elle

Привет всем землякам! Давненько не была на форуме, но многих видела на встречах. Я не ведущая, но приходится тоже немного осваивать смежные профессии, потому что просто петь или гонять дискотеку - неинтересно. Хочется превратить каждый вечер в какое-то действо. Опыта мало, учусь везде понемногу. Теперь буду бывать чаще. Если кто из иногородних (не из Самары) будет в нашем городе, звоните. Рада встрече с каждым!

----------


## Орбита

Привет всем Самарцам!
Девушки, почему все попрятались? Где все? 
Естиь предложение организовать встречу ведущих-самарцев-форумчан.
Давайте встретимся поболтаем чисто по-дружески. Без всяких обязателств. Место встречи уже имеется.
Что скажете?

----------


## Ольга-63

> Давайте встретимся поболтаем чисто по-дружески. Без всяких обязателств. Место встречи уже имеется.
> Что скажете?


Я готова :Pioneer: . Наташа, назначай место и время встречи.

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Наташ,а сызранке можно к вам присоединиться?Очень хотелось бы встретиться!!!!

----------


## Орбита

> Наташ,а сызранке можно к вам присоединиться?Очень хотелось бы встретиться!!!!


Да конечно, можно! О чем разговор.

Девочки, Оксана Аксинья любезно приглашает к себе в кафе "Лукоморье". Осталось только договориться о дате встречи.
Предлагайте.
И пишите здесь, кто имеет такое желание.

----------


## гордеева

> ведущих-самарцев-форумчан.


 Всем привет? Именно форумчан? или же всех ведущих Самарской области? я почему говорю, и оговорюсь сразу. Наташ не в обиду будут сказаны данные слова, ох и пожалею ж потом, но все таки скажу. О встречах в Самаре от нескольких людей, я слышала такие не очень довольные мнения, что приходя туда на встречи, там в первую очередь начинают пиарить ваших Самарских певцов и только так скромненько речь идет о нас. Для чего собирались, некоторым так и не было понятно, посидели, поговорили, послушали о певцах и все, фактически то пользы для таких как я ни какой. Потому я и спрашиваю а вернее уточняю, кто собирается? если тамады - да я только за! если как это проходит у вас обычно, позвольте я пас. Может пишу и очень уж грубовато, но всегда говорю, то что думаю.

----------


## kikotka

А ди-джеев беретё?:)

----------


## luna

*гордеева*,  самарские встречи-это не семинары и не круглые столы по обмену опытом.Просто мы придумали себе такой праздник-День тамады (последняя среда ноября).Мы устраиваем себе праздник на сто человек ,где  мы отдыхаем сами,а перед нами выступают артисты (бесплатно,в качестве рекламы).Бывают и круглые столы (8-12 человек),но это другой формат.
Я приветствую любые встречи.Но вопрос поставлен верно:приглашают форумчан или ведущих самарцев?

----------


## Айсидора

*Орбита*, 
Спасибо за фото! 
На встречу в Самаре хотелось бы попасть...
 Но как быть тому, кто занимается не только праздниками?
Если будет возможность обязательно приедем!

----------


## Айсидора

> Наташ не в обиду будут сказаны данные слова, ох и пожалею ж потом, но все таки скажу. О встречах в Самаре от нескольких людей, я слышала такие не очень довольные мнения, что приходя туда на встречи, там в первую очередь начинают пиарить ваших Самарских певцов и только так скромненько речь идет о нас. Для чего собирались, некоторым так и не было понятно, посидели, поговорили, послушали о певцах и все, фактически то пользы для таких как я ни какой. Потому я и спрашиваю а вернее уточняю, кто собирается? если тамады - да я только за! если как это проходит у вас обычно, позвольте я пас. Может пишу и очень уж грубовато, но всегда говорю, то что думаю.


Гордеева! Кто нам мешает выбирать формат встреч??? 
Как решим так и сделаем. Вообщем, я оптимист от рождения!
Кстати о рождении - у меня 22 июня юбилейный день рожденья!
Может в Тольятти встретимся? :Grin:

----------


## Орбита

> Но вопрос поставлен верно:приглашают форумчан или ведущих самарцев?


Оля, мы решили собрать не просто ведущих, а именно - форумчан. Тех, кто здесь общается.
Это не какой-то круглый стол или обмен опытом. Никаких рамок тоже не плнируется.Просто соберемся ТЕ, кто ХОЧЕТ встретиться в реале и познакомиться.
Никаких обязательств и дресс-кодов! 
Поэтому еще раз для всех повторю: Девочки! Форумчанки! Кто хочет познакомиться, приглашаем в Самару на встречу-знакомство.
Наверное, после майских праздников. Место встречи - кафе Лукоморье. Напротив БКК. День встречи сообщу позже.

Прошу здесь писать о своем согласии. Чтоб примерно знать количество ДЕВОЧЕК. (Первая встреча - девишник.)

----------


## Орбита

> Но как быть тому, кто занимается не только праздниками?
> Если будет возможность обязательно приедем!


ОЛЬ, СТЕСНЯЮСЬ СПРОСИТЬ, А ЧЕМ ТЫ ЕЩЕ ЗАНИМАЕШЬСЯ? :Taunt: 

Приезжайте, конечно! Я-то с тобой знакома. Думаю, что и другим девчонкам будет приятно с тобой познакомиться.

----------


## Орбита

> у меня 22 июня юбилейный день рожденья!
> Может в Тольятти встретимся?



Во-во! А 22 июня приедем все в Тольятти! :Yahoo:

----------


## kikotka

Я согласная :)

----------


## гордеева

я согласна

----------


## Орбита

Ну все, девоньки!
Пишу списочек.
1. Орбита
2. Аксинья
3. Иришка11
4. Ольга 63
5. Гордеева
6. Кикотка
7. Оля-ля 68
8. ...

----------


## гордеева

Наташ, а в какой день? рабочий или выходной. У меня например 27 и 28 мая занято

----------


## Орбита

> Наташ, а в какой день? рабочий или выходной.


Тамар, день будет однозначно рабочий. Среди недели.
Выходные у многих заняты.

----------


## Айсидора

> Ну все, девоньки!
> Пишу списочек.
> 1. Орбита
> 2. Аксинья
> 3. Иришка11
> 4. Ольга 63
> 5. Гордеева
> 6. Кикотка
> 7. Оля-ля 68
> 8. ...


Все зависит от дня - а так я №8  :Tender:

----------


## Donskova-t

А я из Бузулука, три часа езды до Вас!!! Возьмете в темку?

----------


## Орбита

*Donskova-t*, 

Милости просим! :Yes4:

----------


## милен

> Ну все, девоньки!
> Пишу списочек.
> 1. Орбита
> 2. Аксинья
> 3. Иришка11
> 4. Ольга 63
> 5. Гордеева
> 6. Кикотка
> 7. Оля-ля 68
> 8. ...


а можно мне тоже к вам присоедениться? :Blush2:

----------


## милен

кстати, вопрос на засыпку для самарцев. у вас день города 29 мая, на сколько я помню. мы хотим пробить вариант приезда к вам, для торговли шарами и карнавальной атрибутикой. подскажите пожалуйста, где находятся администрации в Самаре, чтобы подойти на счет разрешения на торговлю. буду очень благодарна за помощь

----------


## kikotka

Я перед Масленицей подходила в одну из администраций парка, с меня 4000 потребовали за место с шарами :064:

----------


## luna

> Я перед Масленицей подходила в одну из администраций парка, с меня 4000 потребовали за место с шарами


За один день?Круто!

А встретиться,девчёнки,я тоже не прочь.Наташ,пиши в список и меня.

----------


## милен

> Я перед Масленицей подходила в одну из администраций парка, с меня 4000 потребовали за место с шарами


извините...но это просто ох....неть. мы в тольятти работаем завтра на двух точках и уже на день города подали заявку, и все бесплатно. поэтому и хотелось узнать, набережная у ладьи относится к какому району, чтобы можно было в администрацию обратиться.

----------


## kikotka

> извините...но это просто ох....неть. мы в тольятти работаем завтра на двух точках и уже на день города подали заявку, и все бесплатно. поэтому и хотелось узнать, набережная у ладьи относится к какому району, чтобы можно было в администрацию обратиться.


Вроде это Октябрьский, но бесплатного у нас ничего нету

----------


## oksana-szr

всем самарцам приветик. Я с вами!!!!!

----------


## luna

Наташ,вы с Оксаной определите дату.А то скоро сезон свадебный начнётся-будет не до встреч.))

----------


## Орбита

Дату определили!
Собираемся 19 мая, в четверг, в 14.00 час. в кафе "Лукоморье".
Адрес: Московское шоссе, 125 Б  напротив Самарского БКК (Булочно-кондитерского комбината).
Оксана Аксинья) будет встречать нас на остановке, на противоположной стороне от БКК.
Кому непонятно что-то, спрашивайте.

----------


## гордеева

нет ну за 2 дня до намеченной даты, как то не правильно, я например уже на всю неделю распланировала дела, Наташа нужно было хотя бы за неделю, а не за 2 дня. Это вам Самарским раз взяли и собрались, а нам с другого города, как то не совсем, удобно, это во первых, а во вторых, может кто и не войдет на форум  сюда в ближайшие дни, а хотели бы поехать. Не знаю, как то не правильно. Я высказалась за себя, посмотрю, смогу ли приехать.

----------


## kikotka

А вы к свадебной выставке 21 мая не готовитесь?

----------


## гордеева

Девочки кто Сызранские пишите в личку кто поедет, я если поеду то на своей машине, могу забрать.

----------


## luna

Очень хотелось повидаться,но  отложить дела ,намеченные раньше,не могу.Слишком мало времени на сборы.))

----------


## Иринка 11

Приветствую всех Самарских и всех кто находится вблизи с Самарой!!! Сегодня Наташа написала мне про встречу, и я бегом сюда в тему, смотрю я есть в списках, меня это радует, значит меня еще помнят)))! К сожалению дорогие мои, приехать и увидеть всех вас у меня не получится, я уже 4 недели серьёзно болею, передвигаться самостоятельно не могу, муж работает, вот подлечусь и обязательно на следующей встрече я буду с вами!!! Всех Люблю, обнимаю, от меня вам всем пламенный привет, и Наташу попросила передать привет, так что ждите от меня приветики)))

----------


## гордеева

Сызранские -  Я, Оксана Остапенко и Оксана Лушавина тоже поехать не смогут, давайте перенесем на следующую неделю. Как раз желающие смогут распределить свои дела и запланировать эту встречу. Желание есть а возможности нет.

----------


## Орбита

Девочки!
По просьбам многих ведущих, которые хотели бы, но не могут приехать,  мы решили дату встречи передвинуть.
Прошу вас всех, высказывайте здесь в теме свои пожелания.
Если делать встречу на следующей неделе, то какая дата вас устроит?
Учитывая, что выходные у всех заняты, оставим для рассмотрения дни: 23, 24, 25, 26 мая.
Пишите, пожалуйста, какие даты у вас свободны.

Я понимаю, что все одновременно собраться не смогут. Все люди занятые. Сезон начинается, все понятно...
Но все-таки хотелось увидеть ваши предложения.
Иначе мы так и не соберемся... :Nono: 

Значит так. Жду от вас писем. Не в личку, а именно здесь.Выбирайте даты.

----------


## гордеева

для меня приемлемые дни это 24 и 25,

----------


## Орбита

А как с этими днями у двух Оксан?

----------


## luna

Я с 22 по 25 включительно работаю со школами-декорируем  актовые залы к последнему звонку.25  на последнем звонке  съёмкой руковожу. Освобожусь только 26.
Может у девочек возникнет желание 21 попасть на Свадебную выставку  в Теремке с 12 до 15 часов..А после выставки посидели бы в кафе?

----------


## гордеева

я 21 провожу детское мероприятие. А у 2 Оксан спрошу! :Aga:

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Всем здравствуйте!!!Что-то темка умерла...Так была встреча или нет?

----------


## Орбита

Девочки, тема умерла, потому что никто не писал. 
 :No2:  Я долго ждала, но, судя по всему, не дождусь уже.
Все, вероятно, работают... :Tu: 
Поэтому - ждем более удобного случая.

----------


## Айсидора

> Приветствую всех Самарских и всех кто находится вблизи с Самарой!!! Сегодня Наташа написала мне про встречу, и я бегом сюда в тему, смотрю я есть в списках, меня это радует, значит меня еще помнят)))! К сожалению дорогие мои, приехать и увидеть всех вас у меня не получится, я уже 4 недели серьёзно болею, передвигаться самостоятельно не могу, муж работает, вот подлечусь и обязательно на следующей встрече я буду с вами!!! Всех Люблю, обнимаю, от меня вам всем пламенный привет, и Наташу попросила передать привет, так что ждите от меня приветики)))


*Иринка!  Выздоравливай скорее!!! Мы все тебе этого искренне желаем!!!*

Девочки! Как жаль, что встреча не состоялась, но действительно был перегруз с работой...
Напоминаю нагло про свой праздник, будут ли желающие посетить Тольятти в двадцатых числах июня???

----------


## Айсидора

[QUOTE=Орбита;4070563]Наташа! Спасибо за скорую помощь по медикам!!!!

----------


## Elle

Приветик всем! Давненько я здесь не была! Вижу, тема живет. Интересно, была встреча?

----------


## luna

Увы,но встреча так и не состоялась))

----------


## luna

Cудя по тому,что тема замерла,можно сделать вывод,что дружить на растоянии с коллегами из других городов легче.Но минивстреча всё же состоялась)).

----------


## гордеева

а может еще раз попробуем собраться, ведь бум свадеб так каковой уже подходит  концу, девочки что думаете? давайте встретимся!

----------


## luna

У меня весь сентябрь  занят свадьбами.А в начале октября еду на Московские каникулы.

----------


## Орбита

Оль, вот там и встретимся.... :Smile3: 
Самарцев едет, как я поняла, 5 человек. И сызранцев четверо. Вот и встреча. В поезде. :Grin: 
В городе-то собраться не получается...

----------


## AVRORA

Приветствую земляков! Меня зовут Наталия. Я из Самары.

----------


## Холява Лариса

Девочки привет!  Вижу все собрались в Москву! А кто-нибудь едет в Сочи  ???

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Лариса,я собираюсь...буду очень стараться...так хочется встретиться со многими в реале...

----------


## Холява Лариса

Привет Оля-ля  68. Я так рада. А то вообще никто не едет из наших. Заяву отправила???

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Лариса,увы!!!!Мечты мои накрылись медным тазом....Поехать не могу... :Tu: Буду ждать следующего семинара....

----------


## Natatulka

Девочки из Тольятти! Кто работает Снегурочками с дедами Морозами по домам? Пожалуйста, информацию с контактами в личку. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Айсидора

Мои дорогие САМАРЧАНЕ! С прошедшими праздниками!!! :Tender: 
Дружить на расстоянии в наше время действительно оказывается легче, чем  встречаться в реале. :No2: 
Но если встреча случается - то неописать какая это  радость !
Перед Новым годом случайно встретила Светлану Шишкину!  :Grin: 
Она готовилась к корпоративу, проверяла микрофон, замечательно пела! 
Светочка, как твои дела? Как здоровье мужа?
Очень рада нашей неожиданной встрече!
[IMG]http://*********net/2304462.htm[/IMG]

----------


## Иринка 11

Приветствую всех! Поздравить хочу всех с прошедшими праздниками, пусть все что вы захотите, обязательно сбывается!!! сегодня впервые за много месяцев смогла зайти на форум, не было долго доступа в инет, да и жизни толком не было, будем надеяться, что все что происходило со мной в том году, в нем же и останется! Единственная радость, что осталась от прошлого года, это то что мы купили новую квартиру, правда въехали в нее только в пятницу 13 января, два с лишнем месяца, для меня были самыми страшными,мы продав свою квартиру, скитались со своими манатками по родственникам, короче такого и врагу не пожелаю, слава Богу, сейчас это все позади, мы в новой квартире, жизнь налаживается, а значит, мы со всем и остальным справимся!!! По всем очень скучала, постараюсь появляться почаще, хотя инет с флешки эх, и тупит и тормозит, чтоб написать это сообщение ушло полчаса))), ну ни чего с февраля обещают нормальный инет провести....будем ждать!!!Всех люблю, обнимаю. Ваша Иринка11

----------


## Оля-ля 68

> мы купили новую квартиру, правда въехали в нее только в пятницу


Иринка,с НОВОСЕЛЬЕМ!!!Удачи и везения!!!

----------


## Евгений Сердечкин

Добрый день всем,вижу тут одни дамы,я буду первым среди мужчин,видимо.Рад общению и взаимному обмену мнениями и опытом.

----------


## Орбита

*Иринка 11*, 

Иришка, привет! Хорошо, что все хорошо завершилось. Покупка квартиры - огромнейшее дело! если вы это осилили, значит, всё остальное будет для вас легко и просто!
Удачи вам!

*Евгений Сердечкин*, 
Приветствуем новых форумчан! Земляк, присоединяйся к нашему бабьему батальону!
Добро пожаловать!

----------


## Оля-ля 68

> я буду первым среди мужчин,видимо


Жень,первым был дядя Серёжа...Сергей Нефедов....но он куда-то пропал... :Meeting: ...Но мы рады,что рядышком с нами будет мужчина!!!Вливайся!Обживайся!!!

----------


## багира

Здравствуйте уважаемые ведущие Самары !У моей родственницы свадьба 2 июня,ищем хорошую тамаду.Нам предложили дует Ягодки ,и тамада ,он же артист разговорного жанра Денис .может быть кто слышал о них ?какие отзывы?А может кто свободен ещё на 2 июня ,и мы обсудим это дело?!!!

----------


## Евгений Сердечкин

> Здравствуйте уважаемые ведущие Самары !У моей родственницы свадьба 2 июня,ищем хорошую тамаду.Нам предложили дует Ягодки ,и тамада ,он же артист разговорного жанра Денис .может быть кто слышал о них ?какие отзывы?А может кто свободен ещё на 2 июня ,и мы обсудим это дело?!!!


Привет!!!про "Ягодки" к сожалению не слышал,можно поискать на соотв порталах Самары,а по поводу 2-го числа, у меня пока свободно.Если заинтересует предложение позвоните  8-917-941-16-04 или 8-903-302-92-01,скажите что этого сайта,договоримся полюбому)))))

----------


## багира

Евгений спасибо!!!!!Но молодые уже нашли тамаду.

----------


## Еленка1976

Привет всем землякам! Я -Елена!

----------


## Айсидора

> Привет всем землякам! Я -Елена!


Здравствуй Елена! Очень приятно познакомиться! :Yes4:

----------


## Сенова Оксана

Приветствую всех. Мой диджей,оч хороший парнишка.собрался на ПМЖ в Самару. может кто то из ведущих ищет диджея??напишите мне плиз.

----------


## Люсиль

Здравствуйте, земляки!!!  Я очень бы хотела познакомиться "поближе" с форумчанами  из Самарской области. Я живу в г. Чапаевске Самарской области,  работаю там же  постоянно в кафе "Алекс". Работаю вместе с напарницей вдвоем, каждая из нас работает и  диджеем (меняя друг друга когда нужно)  и ведет программу ( я веду застольные конкурсы, она активные) ,так же я шью для программы костюмы , ростовых кукол ,свадебное  оформление зала тканями.  Так складываются обстоятельства, что возможно мне придется отказаться от этой работы.  Я знаю, что без ведения праздников я буду очень скучать,  зато появиться больше времени для общения с близкими по духу людьми.

----------


## Люсиль

Может кто-нибудь из музыкантов подскажет в Самаре репетитора по эстрадному вокалу?

----------


## kikotka

Люсиль, вот отличный педагог эстрадного вокала http://vk.com/id151337387

----------


## Люсиль

Люсиль, вот отличный педагог эстрадного вокала http://vk.com/id151337387

Спасибо!!!

----------


## apelsinkaRus

Я из Тольятти тоже!

----------


## гордеева

Кто из Тольятти свободные на 24 ноября? свадьба. Напишите в личку скину номер заказчика, у меня там знакомый парень жениться решил, попросили найти ведущую с музыкой.

----------


## Орбита

*гордеева*, 



> Кто из Тольятти свободные на 24 ноября? свадьба. Напишите в личку скину номер заказчика, у меня там знакомый парень жениться решил, попросили найти ведущую с музыкой.


Тамар, обратись к Айсидоре.

----------


## Айсидора

> Кто из Тольятти свободные на 24 ноября? свадьба. Напишите в личку скину номер заказчика, у меня там знакомый парень жениться решил, попросили найти ведущую с музыкой.


Тамара! Я на 24 занята, если есть еще необходимость - есть звук, ведущих подберем!
мой тел: 8 917 120 21 59.

----------


## Domis

Здравствуйте!А я родом тоже из Самары. Я там родилась,выросла,замуж вышла и сына родила. А вот 1995 году переехала в город Орск,Оренбургской области. По Самаре очень скучаю,даже снится!

----------


## Холява Лариса

Неужели никого нет их Тольятти ?? За год-то ??? Народ, давайте дружить!

----------


## монастырская

Добрый вечер,коллеги. Пару дней назад зарегистрировалась на сайте. Что то я совсем отстала от жизни. Пока перечитала темку и дошла до последней странички, оказалось, что уже год здесь никто не общается)) куда все пропали?

----------


## vejila

О, как я зашла...  
*Холява Лариса*,Лариса, мир, дружба, жУвачки!!!!)))
Тут, понимаешь, дружбу предлагают, а я всё мимо да мимо....  Тольятти, респект и уважуха!)))

----------


## анжутка

Прошёл ещё один год и здесь опять никого нет,  и ВДРУГ вышла на связь Самара! А я -Анжутка...

----------


## Аночка

Привет Наталья! Наконец-то я тебя нашла. С твоей помощью начинаю осваиваться

----------


## Аночка

Всем Самарским Приветики, я тоже из  Самары, пока новичок, осваиваюсь

----------


## Орбита

Привет, Аня! Наконец-то ты зарегистрировалась на самом крутом форуме. Приветствую тебя! Прописывайся! Милости просим!

----------


## Айсидора

Дорогие друзья! Ведущие, музыканты, тамадеи)))
Приглашаю Вас на свой Юбилейный день рожденья!
23 июня в 19.00 
Во Дворце культуры «Тольятти»
В программе:
мой любимый спектакль театра «СЕКРЕТ»
ЭДИТ ПИАФ
+ свободный микрофон, если у кого – то возникнет желание,
что-то сказать))))
[img]http://*********ru/10194013m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Холява Лариса

С удовольствием бы пошла, но работаю.

----------


## вес

Привет!

----------


## вес

Ого, получилось! Я могу писать, супер!

----------

